# Pic thread



## GrassFarmer (May 18, 2009)

These seem to be popular.  

Got goats?  Post pics!


----------



## Kute Kitten (May 18, 2009)

GF, is it just for goats, or is like thewife's thread was?


----------



## GrassFarmer (May 18, 2009)

Just goats, since this is on the goat forum!


----------



## Kute Kitten (May 18, 2009)

Ok.


----------



## Thewife (May 18, 2009)

Well it ain't JUST goats, but I figured it would a good one to welcome the goat owners to the board!


----------



## reinbeau (May 18, 2009)

Aw, what a sweet picture!


----------



## m.holloway (May 18, 2009)

So you have goats too!!! Cute pic


----------



## Thewife (May 18, 2009)

m.holloway said:
			
		

> So you have goats too!!! Cute pic


I had goats!
Being goats, they went where they wanted to go! They felt they needed to be with me and the dogs 24/7! It wasn't bad most of the time, but trying to mow, rake, or till the fields with 2 goats at my side, was too much!


----------



## barefoot okie (May 18, 2009)

Here are my babies  [img
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




][/img]


----------



## alba (May 18, 2009)

thewife said:
			
		

> They felt they needed to be with me and the dogs 24/7! It wasn't bad most of the time, but trying to mow, rake, or till the fields with 2 goats at my side, was too much!


That's adorable. Your personal companions huh?


----------



## wynedot55 (May 18, 2009)

that pic is way to cute.


----------



## PattiXmas (May 18, 2009)

Here's my daughter with her Nubians.  They are about 3 months old now.


----------



## wynedot55 (May 18, 2009)

those are some goodlooking goats.


----------



## Chirpy (May 18, 2009)

I love the goat and cow!    Those Nubians are beautiful... love those ears! 

Here's my Nigis-
  Checking out the new chicken roost:






  Learning to drive:






My Alpine does:






Alpine doelings - one day old:


----------



## wynedot55 (May 18, 2009)

those pics are way to cute.ive had a rough day with my goats.an i think yall are trying to soften me up.so that ill keep them.


----------



## Cajunsamoan (May 18, 2009)

Here are some pics of visitors I had who swore that goats were not pets.  They left wishing they had some.











The goats also enjoy letting my daughter "decorate" them.


----------



## wynedot55 (May 18, 2009)

those goaties are to cute.


----------



## Thistlefield (May 18, 2009)

This is my darling Isobelle.  She is a Boer/Pygmy cross.  I have four other goats, including her mom.


----------



## barefoot okie (May 18, 2009)

Thistlefield Isobelle is so cute... would love a Boer/Pygmy cross..exactly how big will she get?


----------



## wynedot55 (May 18, 2009)

she is a pretty goatie.


----------



## Thistlefield (May 18, 2009)

Isobelle is a small goat - I've never measured her!   She has the big Boer bones though and is quite heavy!  She was a year old in March.


----------



## Kute Kitten (May 18, 2009)




----------



## Thomas423 (May 18, 2009)

Here's Lady






And Suzie  (she was talking to me)





They are the sweetest and most spoiled brats.   We love them so much!!


----------



## RedStickLA (May 19, 2009)

Here are some pictures of my little herd of Nigerian Dwarf girls... 

*Bella*





*Sandi*





*Ellie*





and my new baby girl...
*Maple*







Mitzi


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (May 19, 2009)

Love all your goats, Mitzi!  Especially Ellie and Maple!  I love Ellie's coloration, is there a name for that pattern?


----------



## wynedot55 (May 19, 2009)

ll those cute lil goaties.an i spend alot of time cussing my goaties.


----------



## RedStickLA (May 19, 2009)

GrassFarmerGalloway said:
			
		

> Love all your goats, Mitzi!  Especially Ellie and Maple!  I love Ellie's coloration, is there a name for that pattern?


Thank You! 

Ellie is a "Chamoise broken with white".  I will be showing her and Sandi this weekend.  It is my first time showing so I am very nervous!  I will show Ellie and my daughter will show Sandi; they will be in the same class. I hope they do well but they are young and we are inexperienced so we will see...I am trying to not get my hopes up.

Mitzi


----------



## alba (May 20, 2009)

All so beautiful!


----------



## m.holloway (May 20, 2009)

I got to get goats!!


----------



## Goat_Walker (May 22, 2009)

I have a pygmy and Pygmy cross, Troll and Cry Baby:























Sorry the pics are bad, they were taken with a camera phone


----------



## Cajunsamoan (May 22, 2009)

So cute!  I like the names too.


----------



## Chickenmum (May 31, 2009)

PattiXmas said:
			
		

> Here's my daughter with her Nubians.  They are about 3 months old now.
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v280/PattiXmas/dairy goats 5 1 09/DSC_0088.jpg


Had the brown one just gotten tattooed?


----------



## miron28 (May 31, 2009)

here are mine the top ones name is  strawberry milkshake and the other ones name is chocolate milk .... can you tell my kids named them


----------



## sillystunt (Jun 1, 2009)

Lil mamma and Billy our nigerian dwarfs


----------



## wynedot55 (Jun 1, 2009)

those are some cute goaties.


----------



## farmy (Jun 4, 2009)

We just got two new goats today. This is Mary Poppins... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And my little baby boy Bert










And we have a vet coming out to look at her leg, but it looks like she broke it a long time ago at the knuckle... and the people who had her before just let it heal... she does sometimes bear weight on it... I am really hoping we can fix it. 





What kind of goats do you think they are... they are both very very small


----------



## ksalvagno (Jun 4, 2009)

Farmy,

Would they be some type of mini nubian if they are full grown and small? Also, is that possibly a deformity instead of an injury? I'm sure the vet will be able to tell you.

All the goats have been ADORABLE.

Here are my 2 Nigerian Dwarfs.


----------



## goatdude95 (Jun 4, 2009)

Goat_Walker said:
			
		

> I have a pygmy and Pygmy cross, Troll and Cry Baby:
> 
> http://i41.tinypic.com/jgkuwm.jpg
> http://i42.tinypic.com/iepfmg.jpg
> ...


Those pygmy goats are BEAUTIFUL  I have 4 but yours have perfect body weight and height


----------



## farmy (Jun 4, 2009)

I am not sure how old they are... the female supposedly has had her first kid already... and the little boy,  I am unsure of his age but I was told young. 

I am not sure if she was born with it or not... They have been attacked by dogs before and actually there were 3 but the other baby was killed and eaten by dogs.... I heard that she hurt it then... but you never know how accurate the stories and ages you get from people are... 

Hopefully my vet will have a guess...


----------



## StacyV (Jun 5, 2009)

What did you find out about her leg?  Is there anything that can be done about it?


----------



## farmy (Jun 5, 2009)

out vet will be out wed. to look at it... it does not seem to be causeing her any pain... which is good though.


----------



## Roll farms (Jun 6, 2009)

Some random shots of various goats we've raised.


----------



## wynedot55 (Jun 6, 2009)

those are some cute goaties.


----------



## jettesunn05 (Jun 6, 2009)

I have plenty more! Goats are so cute!


----------



## wynedot55 (Jun 6, 2009)

way to cute.


----------



## jettesunn05 (Jun 6, 2009)

Josh with Dakota and a baby goat!


----------



## wynedot55 (Jun 7, 2009)

cute that goat is staying right with them.


----------



## freemotion (Jun 7, 2009)

That picture is TOO cute, jette!


----------

